# Unions call for end to exploitation of 457 visa holders in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As Australia continues to debate changes to the temporary 457 skilled worker visa programme there have been calls for a clampdown on employers who are using them to exploit workers from abroad. The government has used an increase in the number of 457 visas being granted as a reason for reviewing the programme and not [...]

Click to read the full news article: Unions call for end to exploitation of 457 visa holders in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

